# Hey guys, new, have a Q about my humidor



## Baginoman (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, love this site! I recently bought a humidor....its an Evanston Dome HUmidor and hold to about 250 cigars. I took all the trays out and inside put a glass of distelled water. The hydrometer read 71 humid. after about 5 days of messing around. Ive done the salt test already. But what im wondering is, everytime i open the huidor the humidity drops, and i dont know when im suppose to put my cigars in? Thankyou for all your help!:cb


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Baginoman said:


> Hey everyone, love this site! I recently bought a humidor....its an Evanston Dome HUmidor and hold to about 250 cigars. I took all the trays out and inside put a glass of distelled water. The hydrometer read 71 humid. after about 5 days of messing around. Ive done the salt test already. But what im wondering is, everytime i open the huidor the humidity drops, and i dont know when im suppose to put my cigars in? Thankyou for all your help!:cb


Welcome to the Jungle!!!:tu

It is normal to drop when the door is opened.

It should be ok to put the cigars in now.

A big tip. Check out the beads. I love my 65% beads and will never look back.

Take care 
Ken


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi 
Welcome to CS. 

Go ahead and fill it up with your cigars and monitor the RH% for a couple days. If it stays in the 65 - 70% range you're good

You should go in the New Gorilla Forum and introduce yourself too. Enjoy your stay in the jungle..


----------



## Baginoman (Sep 28, 2007)

hey I was gonna say something on that. I bought these humdifier crstals in a jar by Xikar and they are suppose to keep 70% Humidity....should i put this in my humidor after i put in my cigars to maintain a constant Humid.?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Baginoman said:


> hey I was gonna say something on that. I bought these humdifier crstals in a jar by Xikar and they are suppose to keep 70% Humidity....should i put this in my humidor after i put in my cigars to maintain a constant Humid.?


Save yourself tons of headache and go get some beads from www.heartfeltindustries.com. :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yep im with the rest of them, go ahead and put them in.:tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

If you are reading 71%RH I think it's time to put the sticks in.
There will be a fluctuation every time you open the Humi but it will adjust.
Plus if you have cigars that have been stored in optimal conditions previously they will also have moisture in them contributing to the RH in your Humi. It all becomes one ECO system.

Just dive in and 
Good Luck
Cigars are pretty sesilient....



Baginoman said:


> Hey everyone, love this site! I recently bought a humidor....its an Evanston Dome HUmidor and hold to about 250 cigars. I took all the trays out and inside put a glass of distelled water. The hydrometer read 71 humid. after about 5 days of messing around. Ive done the salt test already. But what im wondering is, everytime i open the huidor the humidity drops, and i dont know when im suppose to put my cigars in? Thankyou for all your help!:cb


----------



## Baginoman (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow you guys are awesome!! One more Q just put in some stogies and my humi went from 70 to 65 as it was opened....this is normal?


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Good afternoon Baginoman.

First I would suggest going into the New Gorilla Forum and giving us a quick intro.

As far as your humidor goes we will need more information.

1) Digital or analog hygrometer?
2) Do you have any other humidification devices other than the water in dish? ie beads, gel, floral foam, bovida packs, etc.

You use the dish to season. You want to have plenty of moisture available for the everything inside of the humidor to absorb. This way when you put your sticks in, the wood won't take it from the cigars.

If you have seasoned for a few days, I would suggest taking the dish out and only leaving your humiditry control devices in. Personally I use 65% beads from Heartfelt.

The humidity reading will drop when you open the humi. At least it will if the humidty is lower in the room. That is because you mixing drier air with your humidors conditioned air. So while you are replacing the air with fresh air, you lose a little moisture. Nothing to worry about. That's why you have things like beads or floral foam or gel or bags.

Good luck.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Baginoman said:


> hey I was gonna say something on that. I bought these humdifier crstals in a jar by Xikar and they are suppose to keep 70% Humidity....should i put this in my humidor after i put in my cigars to maintain a constant Humid.?


I believe there are different size crystal jars so you will want to make sure the one you have is appropriate for the size of the humi. and the number of cigars you're putting in. I think the recommendation is to charge with a PG solution, right?

If you follow the instructions and monitor the humudity, you should be fine!

Xikar site: http://www.xikar.com/product_humidification.asp#


----------



## Baginoman (Sep 28, 2007)

So i checked out those beads...and they are in tubes. Do i need to take them out of the tube or just keep them in there and set them inside my humi.?
Thankyou for the welcoming guys!:tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Read all about beads here.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9483


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Baginoman said:


> So i checked out those beads...and they are in tubes. Do i need to take them out of the tube or just keep them in there and set them inside my humi.?
> Thankyou for the welcoming guys!:tu


If you're talking about humidification "beads", you can find alot of info. on beads by searching for posts in the Cigar Qustions- Accessories section. The above mentioned thread is a great place to learn all about them.

To answer your question, the beads stay in the tubes and you charge them with distilled water only.


----------



## Baginoman (Sep 28, 2007)

can these beads be found at local cigar shops?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Not to hijack Baginoman's thread but I'd like to expand on Blake Lockhart's post. I had a question about the crystal containers&#8230; I've been using them with some pretty good success for about a year now in my 3 desktop humidors. Humidity doesn't spike or suddenly drop.
I have noticed that almost everyone on CS is a big fan of the Beads&#8230; Is this a newer humidification system and is more of a fad? Did they go straight from foam or pucks to beads and skipped the crystals all together or are more members going to this method due to negative experiences with crystals?
I'd like to know if anyone has a reason to switch from something that's working (for me)? Am I headed for trouble with the crystals?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Baginoman said:


> can these beads be found at local cigar shops?


This might help ya:
Buying humidification beads

"Search is your friend"


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Bear1976 said:


> Not to hijack Baginoman's thread but I'd like to expand on Blake Lockhart's post. I had a question about the crystal containers&#8230; I've been using them with some pretty good success for about a year now in my 3 desktop humidors. Humidity doesn't spike or suddenly drop.
> I have noticed that almost everyone on CS is a big fan of the Beads&#8230; Is this a newer humidification system and is more of a fad? Did they go straight from foam or pucks to beads and skipped the crystals all together or are more members going to this method due to negative experiences with crystals?
> I'd like to know if anyone has a reason to switch from something that's working (for me)? Am I headed for trouble with the crystals?


If your cool with crystals then that's fine but I believe most BOTLs prefer beads. For me it just keeps a steady 65% and I don't have to check it daily. Once a week is fine. Heartfelt is the best place. You can buy them in a container that sticks to the inside of the humi etc.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

You can also go to this forum and use the search. Tons of info in there.:tu
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Baginoman said:


> I took all the trays out and inside put a glass of distelled water.


Not sure why you took all the trays out. Anyway, the wood trays will absorb water/humidity just as will the wood lining. So, if you can wait, I would put the trays in and let the humidor sit for a while longer without the cigars. However, I don't think it is any big deal if you go ahead and put the cigars in. Eventually, the humidity will "stabilize." "Stabilzation" doesn't mean it will always be the same, though. Putting in cigars, opening the humidor, the absence of a perfect seal and the variation in the outside humidity might affect the relative humidity in your humidor. Beads should certainly go a long way toward keeping the humidity consistent, though.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

rgordin said:


> Not sure why you took all the trays out. Anyway, the wood trays will absorb water/humidity just as will the wood lining. So, if you can wait, I would put the trays in and let the humidor sit for a while longer without the cigars. However, I don't think it is any big deal if you go ahead and put the cigars in. Eventually, the humidity will "stabilize." "Stabilzation" doesn't mean it will always be the same, though. Putting in cigars, opening the humidor, the absence of a perfect seal and the variation in the outside humidity might affect the relative humidity in your humidor. Beads should certainly go a long way toward keeping the humidity consistent, though.


:tpd:

"Seasoning" is done in order to put some moisture in the humidor -- but it's not about getting moisture in the air. It's about getting the spanish cedar to hold the right amount of humidity. This does a few things. One thing is it means that once the wood is full of humidity, it won't suck humidity from the air, and you get stabil humidity. The second is the wood slightly swells when it absorbs the humidity, and that can help the humidor seal a little better.

Put the trays back in, otherwise your humidty will not stabilize as quickly once you throw the cigars in.


----------



## Baginoman (Sep 28, 2007)

What would i do about cigars in glass tubes, and regular aluminum tubes? Do i take them out and put them in the humidor? Plus after putting my cigars in the humi is at a constant 67 humid.p


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Baginoman said:


> What would i do about cigars in glass tubes, and regular aluminum tubes? Do i take them out and put them in the humidor? Plus after putting my cigars in the humi is at a constant 67 humid.p


Some people open the cap, but leave the cigars in the tube. They leave the cap somewhere nearby so it's easy to put back together, and then use the tube as a protective layer to transport the cigar somewhere. Others leave everything as it is, and put the entire thing in the humi.


----------



## Baginoman (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmm i might just put them in the humi then, quick Q Ima bout to order 65 RH beads, and instead of buying the mesh bag can i just use panyhouse?


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't know about panyhouse, but I put my beads in pantyhose, and it works great.


----------



## Baginoman (Sep 28, 2007)

lol, thanx there buddy


----------

